# Wie kann ich einen zweiten Suchfeld implementieren?



## ebruss17 (16. Dez 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich bin gerade dabei eine Verbindung zur Datenbank mittels JSP herzustellen. Die Tabelle wird auf der Seite auch angezeigt, ich habe auch einen Suchfeld, in dessen ich nach der ID filtern kann und nach der Firma des Lieferanten (es handelt sich um eine Lieferanten-Tabelle). Das ist aber momentan so, dass ich nach diesen 2 Datenbankspalten in einem einzigen Suchfeld suchen kann. Wie könnte ich das umsetzen, wenn ich einen Suchfeld für die ID und einen Suchfeld für die Firma haben will?? Hier mein Code:


```
<%@ page import="java.sql.*"%>
<%@ page import="java.lang.*"%>
<%@ page import=" javax.xml.parsers.DocumentBuilder"%>
<%@ page import=" javax.xml.parsers.DocumentBuilderFactory"%>
<%@ page import="org.xml.sax.InputSource"%>
<%@ page import="java.io.StringReader"%>
<%@ page import="org.w3c.dom.Document"%>
<%@ page import="org.xml.sax.SAXException"%>
<%@ page import="javax.servlet.http.*"%>


<%
	Class.forName("com.ibm.db2.jcc.DB2Driver");
%>
<%@ page language="java" contentType="text/html; charset=UTF-8"
	pageEncoding="UTF-8"%>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
<meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1" />
<link rel="stylesheet"
	href="http://maxcdn.bootstrapcdn.com/bootstrap/3.2.0/css/bootstrap.min.css">
<link rel="stylesheet" href="Formatierung.css" type="text/css">
<title>Data Warehouse Testresults</title>
</head>
<body>
	<div id="head-container">
		<div id="header">
			<h1>Software TestResults</h1>
		</div>
	</div>
	<div id="navigation-container">
		<div id="navigation">
			<ul>
				<li><a href="#">Home</a></li>
			</ul>
		</div>

	</div>


	<%!public class Kunde {

		String url = "jdbc:db2://localhost:50000/mysample";
		String user = "db2admin";
		String password = "forever2007?";

		Connection connection = null;
		PreparedStatement selectKunden = null;
		ResultSet resultSet = null;

		public Kunde() {

			try {
				Class.forName("com.ibm.db2.jcc.DB2Driver");

				connection = DriverManager.getConnection(url, user, password);

				selectKunden = connection
						.prepareStatement("SELECT * FROM Lieferant");

			} catch (SQLException e) {
				e.printStackTrace();
			} catch (ClassNotFoundException x) {
				x.printStackTrace();
			}
		}

		public ResultSet getKunden(String suchWert) {

			try {

				if (suchWert == null) {
					suchWert = "";
				}

				selectKunden = connection
						.prepareStatement("SELECT * FROM Lieferant WHERE lf_ID LIKE '%"
								+ suchWert
								+ "%' OR Firma LIKE '%"
								+ suchWert
								+ "%'");

				resultSet = selectKunden.executeQuery();

			} catch (SQLException e) {
				e.printStackTrace();
			}

			return resultSet;
		}

	}%>
	<%
		Kunde kunde = new Kunde();
		ResultSet kunden = kunde.getKunden(request
				.getParameter("TabellenFilter"));
		ResultSetMetaData rsmd = null;

		rsmd = kunden.getMetaData();

		int numberOfColumns = 0;
		numberOfColumns = rsmd.getColumnCount();
	%>

	<div id="content-container">
		<nav>
		<ul>
			<li class="title"><a id="1" href="#1"><span>Home</span> </a> <!-- the reason we use #1 is so that it will be the first child -->
				<ul>
					<li><a href="#">Home</a>
					</li>
					<li><a href="https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl">Google</a>
					</li>
				</ul></li>
			<li class="title"><a id="2" href="#2"><span>Informationen</span>
			</a>
				<ul>
					<li><a href="#">Info</a>
					</li>
					<li><a href="XML.jsp">XML-Informationen</a>
					</li>
				</ul>
			<li class="bottom"><ul></ul>
			</li>
			</li>
		</ul>
		</nav>
		<div id="content-container2">
			<div id="content-container3">
				<div id="content">
					<h2>Ausgabe der Lieferanten- und Produktdatenbank</h2>
					<br>
					<form action="#" method="post">
						Filter lf_ID / Firma: <input type="text" name="TabellenFilter">
						<br>
					</form>
```


----------



## Joose (16. Dez 2014)

Füge ein 2.Suchfeld hinzu, übergib der Methode "getKunden" 2 Werte und statt dem "OR" im Statement verwendest du "AND"


----------

